# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Cubimorph, modular interactive devices, Bristol Interaction Group, University of Bristol, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Press release
"Shape-shifting modular interactive device unveiled"
A prototype for an interactive mobile device, called Cubimorph, which can change shape on-demand will be presented this week at one of the leading international forums for robotics researchers, ICRA 2016, in Stockholm, Sweden [16-21 May].

May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researchers create Rubik's cube-like touchscreen display"
Imagine a smartphone made of building blocks.

by Andrew Dalton
May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cubimorph: designing modular interactive devices

Published on May 4, 2016




> Paper at ICRA 2016. Roudaut A., Krusteva D., McCoy M., Karnik A., Ramani K,, Subramanian S.
> 
> We introduce Cubimorph, a modular interactive device that accommodates touchscreens on each of the six
> module faces, and that uses a hinge-mounted turntable mechanism to self-reconfigure in the user’s hand. Cubimorph
> contributes toward the vision of programmable matter where interactive devices reconfigure in any shape that can be made
> out of a chain of cubes in order to fit a myriad of functionalities, e.g. a mobile phone shifting into a console when
> a user launches a game. We present a design rationale that exposes user requirements to consider when designing
> homogeneous modular interactive devices. We present our Cubimorph mechanical design, three prototypes demonstrating
> key aspects (turntable hinges, embedded touchscreens and miniaturization), and an adaptation of the probabilistic
> roadmap algorithm for the reconfiguration.

----------

